# Probleme beim booten (eventl Kernel?)

## Bjay

Hallo, ich bastel derzeit ein livesystem das auf einem Usb Stick kommt

bin nach dem howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch#Building_the_LiveCD vorgegangen. 

Nun startet grub mit den kernel, 

dann beim booten kommt die meldung Freeing unused Kernel memory  220k freed

danach direkt das er den usbstick erkannt hat

```

    Vendor : Kingston  Model: Datatraveler 2.0

    .

    .

    .

    //gekürzt

SCSI device sda: 1001472 512- Byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sda: Write Protect ist off

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1001472 512- Byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sda: Write Protect ist off

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

// das wird wirklich 2 mal geschrieben 

sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel0,id 0 lun 0

```

menu.lst von grub 

```

default 0

timeout 0

title= Linux

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 rw init=/linuxrc cdroot

        initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd

```

initrd 

```

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root  1024 Sep 14 09:01 .

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  4096 Oct  4 11:24 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1024 Sep 14 09:37 bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1024 Sep 12 10:17 cdrom

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1024 Sep 12 10:28 dev

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1024 Sep 12 10:18 etc

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   369 Sep 14 11:54 find

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1024 Sep 12 10:23 lib

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  1191 Oct 10 11:07 linuxrc

drwx------   2 root root 12288 Sep 12 10:17 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1024 Sep 12 10:17 new

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1024 Sep 12 10:17 proc

```

linuxrc

```

#!/bin/sh

export PATH=/bin

# Get kernel CMDLINE

mount -t proc none /proc

CMDLINE=`cat /proc/cmdline`

umount /proc

# Mount CD device

CDROM=""

for x in sda sdb

do

  mount -t vfat -r /dev/${x} /cdrom > /dev/null 2>&1

  if [ "$?" = "0" ]

  then

    CDROM="${x}"

    break

  fi

done

#auskommentiert da es von usb booten soll

#for x in hda hdb hdc hdd

#do

#  mount -t iso9660 -r /dev/${x} /cdrom > /dev/null 2>&1

#  if [ "$?" = "0" ]

#  then

#    CDROM="${x}"

#    break

#  fi

#done

# CD not found

if [ "${CDROM}" == "" ]

then

  exec /bin/sh

  exit

fi

# Mount root and create read-write directories

mount -t squashfs -o loop /cdrom/files/source.img /new > /dev/null 2>&1

mount -t tmpfs -o size=32m none /new/var > /dev/null 2>&1

mount -t tmpfs -o size=32m none /new/etc > /dev/null 2>&1

mount -t tmpfs -o size=32m none /new/tmp > /dev/null 2>&1

mount -t tmpfs -o size=32m none /new/root > /dev/null 2>&1

cd /new/var && tar xpf /cdrom/files/var.tar > /dev/null 2>&1

cd /new/etc && tar xpf /cdrom/files/etc.tar > /dev/null 2>&1

cd /new/root && tar xpf /cdrom/files/root.tar > /dev/null 2>&1

# Pivot root and start real init

cd /new

pivot_root . newroot

exec chroot . /bin/sh <<- EOF >dev/console 2>&1

exec /sbin/init ${CMDLINE}

EOF

```

kann mir jemand helfen wo mein fehler liegen könnte?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus Bjay,

schau dir mal das HowTo von Inte an das ist wirklich spitze.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Bjay

Hi danke für den link aber auch mit deren kernel einstellungen tritt der gleiche fehler auf, der boot prozess ist ja auch identisch mit dem vom howto. 

Irgendwie bin ich mit meinem latein am ende, dachte erst das er die images bzw die tar.gz's in den speicher läd nur ich sehe auf dem usb stick kein blinken.

nun stehe ich da und weis nicht weiter  :Sad: 

----------

